# where EXACTLY is the pensacola beach peir rubble??



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Where is the ruble in relation to the new peir? Any help would be appreciated.:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

go almost half way down this thread and there is a picture posted of a sattelite view of what im thinking is the old pier..

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic102490-39-1.aspx


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

It is the dark area east of the Pier in this picture.

The easiest way to find the reef is to get in the water and face north. Line up on the eastern edge of the Public Safety buidling (tan building with green roof.) Swim out to the 16th pier piling in the water (count from 1st piling in the water not counting the ones on shore.) You should drop down right on top of it.


----------

